# ghost shrimp babies?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

okay i got some ghost shrimp at walmart and one was pregnant. i put the shrimp in a small tank because most of the ones i get from there die the next day. they all lived and now i have 6 or 8 ghost shrimp babies. im assuming that the babie ghosties are in a larvae status considering that they hang at the surface upside down. so my real question is if i put the baby ghosts in the main tank will they actually survive off the micro organisms? or am i just wasting my time...because i have read that its hard to raise baby ghosts.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, are there any fish in the main tank, cause then they are just a snack. I don't know much about raising ghost shrimp, so you are going to have to wait for someone else to answer that.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Ghost shrimp babies will be at the mercy of the current. You would need to put something over the intake of the filter to keep them from being sucked in, either a piece of nylon pantyhose or a piece of sponge.

If you have fish in the tank, they will more than likely get eaten. And, yes, they will survive on microorganisms in the water. If you have java moss or a moss ball in the tank, this would help with their survival. There are lots of goodies in these plants for your babies.

If I were going to try and raise them, I would leave them where they are and feed the adults (which by the way, will sometimes eat the babies, too). Enough stuff should be generated from adult food to keep the babies nourished.


----------

